# Ship From Store



## Wizard89 (Jul 22, 2014)

I have T-2 weeks until the Ship From Store pilot hits my store in full force. The construction is done and we are hiring 4 to 5 new employees to deal with the program. Has anyone dealt with this before? If so what were the challenges that you faced / what would you wish you had done differently? I'm AP but I'm willing to hear from anyone who has dealt with it. I'm not looking for this thing to mess with my shortage 

Thanks 

If you are unfamiliar with the program, it's when your store ships out merchandise bought on Target.com. Thus cutting down the delivery time to a day (or if ordered at the right time, that day...so I've heard). Essentially TM will pull from the floor, another packs in a box, and another does labels and deals with UPS/FEDEX.


----------



## daninnj (Jul 22, 2014)

Can't wait to order 5 futons from my store and then return them. 

Sorry... that's not helpful


----------



## redandkhaki (Jul 22, 2014)

we were picked for this pilot too and i'm excited about it. It counts towards our sales so that's a huge plus.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 22, 2014)

daninnj said:


> Can't wait to order 5 futons from my store and then return them.
> 
> Sorry... that's not helpful




EVIL!!!!


----------



## AllThingsTarget101 (Jul 22, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> daninnj said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to order 5 futons from my store and then return them.
> ...



It's very select products from what I heard, not to kill the mood or anything!


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 22, 2014)

AllThingsTarget101 said:


> It's very select products from what I heard, not to kill the mood or anything!



Didn't flexible fulfillment start the same way?


----------



## AllThingsTarget101 (Jul 23, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> AllThingsTarget101 said:
> 
> 
> > It's very select products from what I heard, not to kill the mood or anything!
> ...




Did it? I wasn't involved with the launch.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow, FF is perfect for TMs that want to, "Go out with a bang!" A poor SLTM had to sort through every panty bin, for way too long, searching for one particular style/size for a FF. Ugh!


----------



## rugrat (Jul 23, 2014)

Our store has been doing it for a while. Works just like FF only add the packing up. Packing is new for everyone so train together and just use common sense and follow the guidelines. Remember a person will be recieving this so try to avoid sending shop worn merchandise when you do the pick. If you have any light duty steel like we use in the dairy/frozen stockrooms use it. Set up about 3-4 sections because orders can pile up quick. Make sure you have a couple of people who know the supply numbers and can order them quickly(boxes,mailing envelopes) and be proactive so you don't run out of stuff. But the biggest time saver is who you choose to pick orders and how you train them. Alot of the orders are for softlines and babies. The ideal person is someone from your salesfloor who knows softlines real well. Number your softlines tables and rack if you already have not for in stocks scanning so locations are easy to find. Use the picture graphic to guide you, it helps alot. And hide your portable printers when your not using them. Good luck.


----------



## MrGSTLman (Jul 23, 2014)

My store has been doing it for about a month or so now.  Best advice I can give is to be patient with it because it will hit you like a ton of bricks.

Rugrat is right on many counts... they are only going to allot you a small rack for storage.  Not. Enough.  Not in the least. By the time everything was said and done we had to create two or three more hold locations.

For supplies:  get them on a SAP weekly order -- there is a 10-day lead time for all supplies so make sure you are ordering them regularly as to not run out... this is especially important with the boxes and packing slip paper.  I am a bit envious -- a lot of the pilot stores going live around now will have a lot of the fixes of things we battled.  Your rollout guide has a really great supply order guide (complete with pretty pictures).

Equipment:  Allocate your equipment for Ship from Store.  We have two PDAs and a hip printer (trying to snatch up a second).  Don't lend anything out. Also, the PDA is the preferred tool, LPDAs, while they still work, don't have the full functionality for Ship From Store.  

Orders:  Right now, we're not scored like we are for guest pick-ups.  The orders will come in so fast it's hard to keep up.  When you roll out, they will allocate you a certain payroll schedule (1 opener, 1 mid, 1 closer).  The best situation is to come clean every night, but if you can't -- at night, after the mid leaves and the carrier has done their pickup, focus on packing.  Even if the picks pile up at least you will be clean in the morning, so you can focus on them instead of trying to play catch up all day.  Even though you are not timed it's important to get the picks done in a timely manner -- the packing slips print out on the hour, so the more you get in hold the more you can get printed.

And Rugrat -- you are SO right... most of the orders are predominantly unlocated softlines.  This was so awkward having me... a thirtysomething male... picking through panty bins and swim tops and bottoms.  If you don't know softlines, the more you do picks you will learn.  But make sure you partner with the softlines team, though.  I can't tell you how great it was that they were there when I was trying to find certain things.  One other thing... use the Item Info function -- it gives you a picture of the item you are looking for and that also helps.

That is it... it's a really great sales driver so if you create great routines and procedures you will be fine.  The pilot page has some great information so keep up to date there. Good luck!


----------



## PureZero (Jul 23, 2014)

Is the receiver/reverse logistics TM involved in any of this? If so, what is their role?
Thanks.


----------



## MrGSTLman (Jul 23, 2014)

PureZero said:


> Is the receiver/reverse logistics TM involved in any of this? If so, what is their role?
> Thanks.



I suppose if you want to cross-train for it yes, but it is really a seperate team altogether.


----------



## tgtguy (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't think they could do this in my store we barely have room enough to pass gas let alone start a shipping department.  Unless they put it up on the roof


----------



## paidtosmile (Jul 23, 2014)

MrGSTLman said:


> PureZero said:
> 
> 
> > Is the receiver/reverse logistics TM involved in any of this? If so, what is their role?
> ...



They actually have a real separate team? or is it another flexible fulfillment "separate team"?


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jul 24, 2014)

"One other thing... use the Item Info function -- it gives you a picture of the item you are looking for and that also helps."

Is that on the new My device?


----------



## MrGSTLman (Jul 24, 2014)

@paidtosmile - We did not hire anyone new, we moved some experienced TMs into the work center.  

@BullseyeBabe - The item info function is in the MyFA app on the PDA/LPDA.  When you are inside a pick, you can touch the info button, and it gives you a picture of what the item should look like.  It works best when you are dealing with hanging softlines that don't have a schematic (or something on a table).  I don't usually use it for stuff that is located.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jul 24, 2014)

Wow! That's awesome! I suppose that is the kind of thing one would learn if we did that T word thing.


----------



## sigma7 (Jul 24, 2014)

I tend to use the item info picture for everything, since it will show the correct SKU for assortment items (toys, assorted artwork, etc). You know, for the times when there are multiple UPCS of an item tied to one DPCI because they are the same, but different.


----------



## MrGSTLman (Jul 24, 2014)

I may be wrong on this one, but assortment items aren't part of the Flexible Fulfillment process for that reason.  A few things have pushed through accidentally probably, but I don't believe assortment SKUs are eligible.


----------



## sigma7 (Jul 24, 2014)

I know I've had to pick kids artwork before (pirate/robot hanging circo artwork). Picture showed pirate, but robot and pirate were under the same DPCI.

It might've been car circo stuff instead of robot.


----------



## MrGSTLman (Jul 24, 2014)

Gotcha.  I know stuff like toys figurines are not eligible because of the amount of assortments that come there (i.e. hot wheels, any action figure etc.).


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 25, 2014)

Hopefully, no BTS, either.


----------



## Moosechives (Jul 26, 2014)

Unfortunately I've had to pull a lot of BTS stuff for this too. One order had 8 comp notebooks and 4 folders. Paper towels and diapers are also a real annoyance because most of them are a HAIR too tall to fit in the "biggest" small box (we've only been given six sizes so far) so we end up having to move to one of the really large boxes then tossing 20 feet of pillows in the box. Also I had an order of 21 cans of one flavor of fancy feast cat food, 17 cans of another, and two 24 can variety pack boxes. It was split into three collates even though I could've easily fit it in one box...  ._. 

Make sure(make sure make sure make sure) to stay on top of supply ordering. (Pillows, polymailers, boxes, tape, prep bags etc) It's been said before but definitely very important lol. We go through 200 orders a day (tbh a lot of the time we're stuck coming from behind) so make some sort of system to keep track of how low you're getting. For us so far, size 439, 278 (largest we have), and 280 literally fly off the shelves. If you run out of the larger boxes you're pretty screwed lol.  

Stores definitely need to have their counts right and be zoned properly for this to work. Lord knows how many times I've had so many orders where the shelf is full but the thing I need is not there. Softlines is the worst offender. "hey, we have XS, S, M, XL ,XXL but I need a L" 

Also, I think my personal record for packs in one day is around 220ish ^_^.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 26, 2014)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Hopefully, no BTS, either.



Once it made FF it would be eligible for this too.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 26, 2014)

Moosechives said:


> Stores definitely need to have their counts right and be zoned properly for this to work.



What does "have their counts right and be zoned properly" mean? I'm not familiar with this concept.


----------



## Moosechives (Jul 26, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> Moosechives said:
> 
> 
> > Stores definitely need to have their counts right and be zoned properly for this to work.
> ...



In layman's terms, if I'm picking something, I expect the item to be where its supposed to be, whether it's located on the sales floor or on the backroom. It is incredibly frustrating to try to pick something in say, bath towels, and when I get there, theres 3 different DPCIs in the spot it's supposed to be in. Also backroom location accuracy is super important in that regard too. Obviously make sure the backroom is backstocking properly (also have the FF team trained in backroom properly) I really don't have time to go back and forth from the floor to the backroom only to find out that someone backstocked all the sizes of one particular t-shirt in one location and the one I want has already been pulled by someone else ages ago. This leads to me having to hit item not found.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jul 26, 2014)

Wait a minute! Are you saying we are supposed to put things in a particular place? We don't just cram anything anywhere? Could you please come and share that concept with our flow and closing teams? Thank you.


----------



## Moosechives (Jul 26, 2014)

I wish, but until then we're gonna have to enjoy the 30 boxes of overpushed diapers just tossed on the shelf~ :<


----------



## APredux (Jul 26, 2014)

That was the sound of a 747 flying over Moosechives head


----------



## Moosechives (Jul 26, 2014)

*watches plane fly by* Nahhhhhhh my box of witty responses is just empty atm lol :<


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 27, 2014)

Moosechives said:


> *watches plane fly by* Nahhhhhhh my box of witty responses is just empty atm lol :<


Supply order fail?


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 27, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> Moosechives said:
> 
> 
> > *watches plane fly by* Nahhhhhhh my box of witty responses is just empty atm lol :<
> ...




Mis-pick.
It's grape jelly.


----------



## OhYouDidntKnow (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm Instocks and my hours have been cut to hell.  Being Instocks I pretty much know where everything is in the store.  What's the position title?  How many hours/week will these TMs get?  What's the pay grade?  How do you apply?


----------



## brizzy93 (Jul 27, 2015)

I was asked by the Operations ETL if I wanted to join the SFS team about a month before we went live (I'm a hardlines TM). No one new was hired for the team. TM's from different departments were asked. We didn't get a SFS TL but a backroom TM has been permanently moved to just heading up SFS as what we call the "captain". The backroom TL is great and helps whenever we need her, as do a few other TL's. Three of us really know how to do it all alone, but six of us were trained for it as well as some other TM's as backup. I still get my normal hourly pay rate lol. 
Also anything that wont fit in a box (like furniture), still needs to be picked. We just cancel it out during the packing process so we still get credit for picking it. Our store is at a 50 order max but we only actually hit 50 orders once. We've probably had between 30-45 a day so far.


----------



## AmICrazy (Jul 30, 2015)

Even saw dog food and chemicals in the SFS TMs cart today.


----------



## AllThingsTarget101 (Jul 31, 2015)

We're at 75 max and hit it both days so far. It's actually quite a lot of work for the TM, I don't think they were expecting it.


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 31, 2015)

My stores max is 1200 and it generates 65,000 of sales each day


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 31, 2015)

Alex123 said:


> My stores max is 1200 and it generates 65,000 of sales each day


----------



## see spot save (Jul 31, 2015)

Our max is 75 but we haven't had enough orders in the first few days to even add up to that. And we've got full coverage, open mid and close 

I'd be able to handle 75 orders alone. It's annoying to me that I spend all morning picking only for the mid to come in and pack everything (the fun part), meanwhile I get stuck backstocking or pushing truck.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 31, 2015)

see spot save said:


> Our max is 75 but we haven't had enough orders in the first few days to even add up to that. And we've got full coverage, open mid and close
> 
> I'd be able to handle 75 orders alone. It's annoying to me that I spend all morning picking only for the mid to come in and pack everything (the fun part), meanwhile I get stuck backstocking or pushing truck.


Before the mid comes in, tell your TL that orders are dropping in slow and YOU can handle it just fine.

Although everyone trained in SFS should be getting plenty of practice for the insanity that is Q4 coming up.


----------



## Barcode (Aug 1, 2015)

This thread is over a year old.


----------

